# Home Depot Pro Rewards



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I’m doing some work for a guy who flips houses, but I’m working on remodeling his lake house which is different than what we does to his flippers. He has a high level pro rewards account, which I think means he spends over $80k a year with them. I needed $6000 worth of siding as quoted from my normal lumber yard at contractor pricing. He says hey compare that with depots price. Retail price at depot was exactly the same, but his price after they sent the quote to the “bid room” was $3800. So I’m just ordering a whole package for siding and decks and framing which came to almost $10k before they reduced it to under $7k. Might be worth looking into... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Or maybe it was a Pro Extra account. Not sure. Anyway, I was pretty blown away by the reduction in price. My normal guy couldn’t touch it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in the Diamond level of Pro-rewards, like a really give a flying F about it. However, if it's a big enough project, going to the bid desk for pro contractors will get you some decent discounts. However, you are still dealing with HD, so you have to take the good with the bad (if you really want to).


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Bearded Wonder said:


> Or maybe it was a Pro Extra account. Not sure. Anyway, I was pretty blown away by the reduction in price. My normal guy couldn’t touch it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Get a new normal guy......just sayin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NJGC said:


> Get a new normal guy......just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Comparing prices with other builders at the association I'm in the top tier of pricing at our local lumber yard and lows slaughtered them for my personal home. I primarily only order select studs, and Lowe's slaughtered them on that as well as on the siding package. Wasn't even worth looking at again. Slaughtered. 

Framing package was great. I don't need somebody to do my take off so I do them myself and send them in so no need for a lumber yard for that

But for a plethora of other reasons, I have not use lowes since for any kind of package. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

home depot has the best prices in my area too, but you have to be buying in bulk.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Jaws said:


> Comparing prices with other builders at the association I'm in the top tier of pricing at our local lumber yard and lows slaughtered them for my personal home. I primarily only order select studs, and Lowe's slaughtered them on that as well as on the siding package. Wasn't even worth looking at again. Slaughtered.
> 
> Framing package was great. I don't need somebody to do my take off so I do them myself and send them in so no need for a lumber yard for that
> 
> But for a plethora of other reasons, I have not use lowes since for any kind of package. :laughing::laughing:


I wouldn't frame a house with lumber from lowes or HD if you paid me extra! Been there done that never again. Spend half the day culling lumber

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NJGC said:


> I wouldn't frame a house with lumber from lowes or HD if you paid me extra! Been there done that never again. Spend half the day culling lumber
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


This was a straight package. They were select studs. But it was like pulling teeth getting anything done

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Bid room works for any purchase over $1500. The more the better. I'm not sure how it interacts with your pro status. I've gotten great pricing through it.

Not always though. Priced a trim package. Bid room was at least 30% off. But millwork store was still less.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Had hd bid against local yard for 70 sheets 4x12x half inch drywall, including delivery.

Hd: $900 (including $300 for them to bring it inside)
Yard: $1300 (including $50 for them to bring it inside)

I try to use yards, but they can't compete. On lumber, I add 25% extra at minimum to account for culling. I would rather return items than make a run for more. 

My last order, I simply added 50 2x4 to account for culling.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It's just so much more work using a box store. Email my yard when I get up, have the lumber on site same day. Later they'll come and pick up the culls and refund me.

Recently Home Depot has gotten better, depending on the store. They have $20 delivery for F350 sized loads, sometimes available same day.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Driftweed said:


> Had hd bid against local yard for 70 sheets 4x12x half inch drywall, including delivery.
> 
> Hd: $900 (including $300 for them to bring it inside)
> Yard: $1300 (including $50 for them to bring it inside)
> ...


My last order from the LY was the last guys culls. WTF? At $7 a stud they should be perfect. I went to Menards to get replacements. Next load will come from Menards as well. I’ll order 50% extra and return what’s left.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Bid room works for any purchase over $1500. The more the better. I'm not sure how it interacts with your pro status. I've gotten great pricing through it.
> 
> Not always though. Priced a trim package. Bid room was at least 30% off. But millwork store was still less.


Our local millwork shop is usually dirt cheap compared to the lumber yards on most trim. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Btw Home Depot "Rewards" are non existent so far as I'm aware. With the pro extra program you can qualify for discounts on paint but that's about it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

NJGC said:


> Btw Home Depot "Rewards" are non existent so far as I'm aware. With the pro extra program you can qualify for discounts on paint but that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I keep getting emails from them about getting free Behr paint, even free I don't want it.

It would be nice if the pro thing offered something useful

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> My last order from the LY was the last guys culls. WTF? At $7 a stud they should be perfect. I went to Menards to get replacements. Next load will come from Menards as well. I’ll order 50% extra and return what’s left.


One other thing I noticed at the LY; it seems they’ve been getting training at the local SW, I get different pricing based on who I deal with.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

rblakes1 said:


> I keep getting emails from them about getting free Behr paint, even free I don't want it.
> 
> It would be nice if the pro thing offered something useful
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Same here! Paint discounts are worthless to me!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I used HD plenty but mostly only for punchlist item purchases and stuff I need to buy after 5pm. I think it accounted for less than 10% of my spending in any given year.

I think it's a really bad thing for professional contractors to run major purchases through the box stores because, before too long, that will be your only option. If local yards keep loosing market share then there will be less to choose from and their pricing will be even less competitive. Then you won't have a choice. It's happened in plenty of other markets.

The box stores do NOT prioritize contractors. We make up less than half their total sales revenue and only 3% of their transactions. Special ordering from them is terrible so unless you want to sell the exact same products as every other guy out there, show your local store some love. Sometimes that will mean paying a little more for an item.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

First we are down to one local yard that is in town.
I use HD exclusively.
The bid room is when you have an order over 1500.
The thing is anything you buy within a week gets bid room pricing.
If you do over 100k a year in purchases you get a salesman calling on you.

We have made friends with our pro desk and they can do a bunch for you.
The pro rewards if you enter your number every time you buy something is automatically emailed a receipt to you.
That means keeping the receipts they give you is unimportant as it is sent and available on your email.

We have other benefits that seem to be local. One that I like is the manager of the desk will walk the store and pick up the items that are in there get rid of now pricing program.

I bought lights last year for $2 each, bought all they had, think it was 20.
I have bought tools at 75% off.There is more but you have to get the answers from your local store.

Every year I am a top ten customer so I get taken care of.


----------



## PaulFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

3bar said:


> home depot has the best prices in my area too, but you have to be buying in bulk.


Yes you have to buy bulk to save.


----------



## RyMar Builders (Aug 14, 2017)

I just got bids back on a lumber package for a 1600 sq.ft. House, not including trusses. I do my own lumber takeoff so it was apples to apples.
Home Depot-$13,083.00
Builders Choice- $14,260.00
Foxworth- $14, 800.00
I decided to change from 3/8” OSB to 7/16” zip panels for the shear, once again HD beat out the other two, $29.52 per 4x9’ sheet, $34.00 from the others.
Even at that savings, I’m still trying to justify paying more from my Regular lumber yard, Builders Choice. I’ve never ordered a full house package from HD and am more than a little concerned about the quality of lumber and service.


----------

